# Speaker design database software?



## ELSADDIQ (May 30, 2013)

Greetings:

I'd like to know if there exists any speaker design software or database that would allow me to plug in specs such as fe, Qts, Vas, dimensions, etc. and give me a comparable replacement speaker? Thanks.


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

Welcome to HTS!

The selection guide at PE is about the closest thing to what you describe that I've ever seen: http://www.parts-express.com/resources/woofer-selection-guide.cfm


----------



## ELSADDIQ (May 30, 2013)

Thanks. That does help. It seems like something like this is long overdue.


----------

